# Installieren



## BillaBong (29. September 2003)

hallo,                 (SUSE LINUX 8.1)

kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie ich auf linux irgendwas installieren kann. habe mir jetzt mal zum beispiel licq runtergeladen das ganze war gepackt in einem Format das ich noch nicht kenne. habe aber ein prog auf linux gefunden das es entpacken konnte. so jetzt kann ich mir die ganzen dateien anschauen, steh aber da wie der Ochs vorm Berg und weis nicht wie ich da was zum laufen bekommen soll? Wo IST DIE .EXE :-/ die die installation startet  bin anfänger komme von windows und habe noch keinen überblick. suche jetzt schon seit 2 stunden im forum rum finde aber nix. ich danke schon mal im voraus für jede hilfe.


----------



## Christian Fein (29. September 2003)

Da ich davon ausgehe das du dir ein tarball (tar.gz) 
gezogen hast:

Schau dir mal die Datei INSTALL an,
da steht eine Schritt für Schritt anleitung.
Läuft aber alles auf den 3 er
./configure
make && make install
hinaus.

Zur Installation allgemein 
les dir das mal durch
http://www.selflinux.org/selflinux/html/software_installation.html

grüsse


----------



## mipooh (30. September 2003)

*Software installieren mit Linux*

Die meisten Linux-Distributionen machen einem die Softwareinstallation sehr leicht.
Es gibt da sogenannte Paketverwaltungen, da "ein Programm" doch meist aus einer Menge Dateien besteht, die korrekt untergebracht werden müssen. Darüberhinaus gibt es meist "Abhängigkeiten" zu beachten, da Programme meist auf Ressourcen anderer Programme zugreifen. Das alles erledigt normalerweise eine Paketverwaltung.

Dort suchst Du Dir das Programm aus, was Du installieren möchtest, und es wird gecheckt, ob und inwieweit das möglich ist, downgeloaded und installiert.

Suse hat sowas sicher, allerdings weiss ich nicht genau, ob das bei Suse "ohne Vertrag" geht.

Bei Mandrake, Redhat (im Moment zu Fedora mutierend) und Debian gibt es diese Dinge und sie sind sehr einfach zu bedienen. Wobei bei Debian ein Hilfsprogramm namens Synaptic zuerst installiert werden muss und dann die Sache mit grafischer Oberfläche laufen kann. Debian ist auch für viele Einsteiger nur in speziellen Versionen z.B. Knoppix zu empfehlen, weil Du sonst allein für die Installation Dinge wissen musst, die Dir als bisherigem Windows User unbekannt sind.
Mandrake und Redhat sind einfach zu installieren und zu erweitern.

Ein Programm per Hand in ein Linux zu integrieren ist wesentlich schwieriger und fast immer auch unnötig. Die Softwaresammlungen der einzelnen Distributionen bieten schon reichlich Auswahl. .exe Dateien gibt es in Linux nicht.


----------

